# IVF with donor eggs expierence in Europe



## Jelka (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi Ladies,

Am interested in those who have had experience of IVF with donor eggs in Europe. I'm currently researching Belgium  (Betamedics) & Spain would like to know of any clinic recommendations and expected costs? 

Thanks in advance!

Jelena


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi, I have no experiences with de. However I know that my clinic offers IVF DE. You would find their prices on their website Good luck


----------



## odashwood (Mar 13, 2019)

Hi, Jelena! I am undergoing ICSI+DE in Europe now. Actually, I chose one of the Ukrainian clinics for success rates and feedbacks. Unfortunately, I do not know anything about Belgium or Spain. 
I've tried IVF+OE but got the negative result so my DC asked me to try DE as it is the only way to conceive for me. Now I am preparing for my 2nd and last cycle, hoping that it will work out this time. 
Just curious, why did you choose these countries for IVF?


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Jelka
Spain is a popular choice for DE but can work out almost as expensive as UK, with flights and accommodation, although success rates are higher. You have no input over choice of donor in Spain for the clinic chooses for you.  

I have no experience of Belgium

Do consider Greece and Cyprus as both have large international communities as potential donors.  I was offered Belgian, English and Greek donors in Cyprus and the same clinic offered my friend Swedish and Danish donors.  So don't assure the country you go to only offers local donors.

Czech Republic is by far the cheapest and probably most successful for donor eggs  so again some where to consider if you have a partner: I could not use CR as I am single. 

Chose a country with cheap flights from your local airport to save on hassles of travel and then narrow down your actual clinic choice by doing a bit more research on specific clinics you like the sound of.
TCCx


----------

